
Writing clean code can get as repetitive as bricklaying, use a machine labourer - rowland_street
https://www.unitily.com
======
mrgriffin
Not to sound like a pedant, but the small spelling mistakes would scare me
away if I were a potential customer.

> but even the most beautiful code is useless if it takes to long to write!

"too long"

> Tansparent

"transparent"

> visualiase

"visualize"

There are probably others, I only skimmed.

Anyway, the visualization of connecting inputs to outputs is pretty cool and I
hope that it's intuitive enough to bring simple programming to more people.

~~~
rowland_street
yeah no excuse for not running it through a spellchecker, thanks

------
purple_ducks
Nothing about who created this or what tech is involved.

In fact, this page has SFA but marketing nonsense as is the linked webpage at
lightning-lambdas.

~~~
onemoresoop
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-1k5odL9QvA&list=PLSL_zcmGeXYE...](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-1k5odL9QvA&list=PLSL_zcmGeXYEei3OLyHyr_bMKb3SX61Is&time_continue=5)

~~~
rowland_street
thanks for posting the video demo link, you probably want to skip the first
video in the play list if you want to see the app (and not marketing nonsense)

------
forgottenpass
So, it's a boilerplate generator that you'd use instead of a library providing
an abstraction layer?

~~~
rowland_street
yes, but our definition of boilerplate is probably wider than usual. e.g.
class definition, constructor injection, junit test layout: @beforeAll,
@beforeEach etc. Main method/entrypoint construction of all units. As well as
package management deployment etc.

i.e. we consider the majority of your application project to be boilerplate,
all except your core business logic. This allows you to generate pretty much
everything other than your core functions.

------
bdcravens
This seems more like a Show HN than an article. The domain is only a month
old.

~~~
rowland_street
Yeah perhaps it should, Im new to hacker news and maybe missing the etiquette.

------
darepublic
But did you use unitily to make the unitily.com webpage

~~~
rowland_street
Not yet, but this is definitely a goal. Lightning Lambdas is the main app
around the unitily tech at the moment, we're keeping the scope as small as
possible to start with (AWS). We hope to build and Lightning Lambdas with
itself soon.

